# RIP Texans



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...j25VdaP2V09qUc1bE1XsyUEIRT1TO2BTY2tyV8E:sad2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

texas has really gone down the crapper in the last year with all its libatard politics...and to think they once wanted to pull away from the rest of the country for the same reason, just goes to show you liberalism is a true infectious disease....


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

It's all the Kaifonias moving here with their leftist policy's

From a real Natural Born TEXAN, who was kidnapped as a child and stolen
away to CA. by my parents to see Disneyland and meet Mickey Mouse,
it toke me 5 States and 50 years to get back to the land of the
RED, WHITE, and BLUE Flag


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW I should have read that first !
That is very SAD that we no longer have a Plumbing Board or code enforcement


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> It's all the Kaifonias moving here with their leftist policy's
> 
> From a real Natural Born TEXAN, who was kidnapped as a child and stolen
> away to CA. by my parents to see Disneyland and meet Mickey Mouse,
> ...



I think your red white and blue flag turned into a rainbow.....:vs_laugh:
sad as it may be..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Not yet but the leftist in Austin, the Capitol, and Dallas are trying to turn it into one


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I wonder who will do slab work like in commercial buildings
and how will you know if they are competent enough to install plumbing that will not fail 

Eventually their will be horror stories----like crap flowing out of the water lines ect ect cross connections in hospitals and restaurants..
Slab homes with drain lines undersized and totally ruined.... 

Once the lawsuits start to pile up and the whole state starts smelling and looking like a third world country, then and only then will they be forced to take action....but not by the dumb ass left wing politicians..

This will happen only when the* insurance companies* start to squeal and cannot fork over any more money in law suits and will not insure half assed jack leg plumbers will the licensing laws be re-instated 

This is how the insurance companies forced the water heater companies to go to FVIR water heaters back in 2001.... They said that their were too many fires happening across the USA and it was costing them too much money in damages so they forced congress to pass laws making heaters more safe.....and they forced the water heater companies to come up with a better heater or they would not INSURE them any longer........ 

Eventually after this turns into a total clusterfuc/ they will twist the arm of Texas and just threaten to pull out of the state and not insure anyone 


now thats gonna be fun to watch......:vs_whistle::vs_whistle:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

It was republicans in the senate and house who caused this. Try reading a little, the republicans blew up the state board of plumbing , not democrats.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

justme said:


> It was republicans in the senate and house who caused this. Try reading a little, the republicans blew up the state board of plumbing , not democrats.



I really dont care which bunch of dumb asses did it..... It only shows how incompetent that they all really are..... 

I wont get into a political debate with you over this either I dont care if you are republican or democrat but I will say that 
If you love Hillary so much go ahead and let her sit on your face.....


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> I really dont care which bunch of dumb asses did it..... It only shows how incompetent that they all really are.....
> 
> I wont get into a political debate with you over this either I dont care if you are republican or democrat but I will say that
> If you love Hillary so much go ahead and let her sit on your face.....


I was referring to those above you saying liberals caused this but it is a fact that the republicans in the state of Texas caused this (all about the money). I really liked what you had to say about the issue but then you went left field with the Hillary comment. Do you want Hillary sitting on your face or Trump for that matter, 70 years worth of ass either way?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> I was referring to those above you saying liberals caused this but it is a fact that the republicans in the state of Texas caused this (all about the money). I really liked what you had to say about the issue but then you went left field with the Hillary comment. Do you want Hillary sitting on your face or Trump for that matter, 70 years worth of ass either way?


show me a list of what senators from texas of how they voted and what party they are from, it does not say in the article, so please back up what you are claiming..


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I will give you the links and you can do your own leg work. 



https://www.billtrack50.com/BillDetail/1081573



https://www.billtrack50.com/BillDetail/1087675


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The reason the republicans are wanting the TSBPE moved to the TDLR is about the money us plumbers generate every year , estimate of 4.5 million extra that the TSBPE puts into the general fund. The Tdlr is wanting to cut corners on testing, inspector oversight and licensing in order to generate more money out of us plumbers that will put millions more into the general fund. This is all about money, money and more money when it should be about safety , proper training and proper licensing. Plus the changes to the law that was proposed is less than stellar in the residential industry where they want less licensed individuals so the home builders can make more money.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> I will give you the links and you can do your own leg work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like both parties had an equal hand in this...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sounds like both parties had an equal hand in this...


Not true, the democrats have tried to intervene and allow the state board more time to make the corrections the Sunset Commission wants. The republicans are getting bought and paid for by the home builders to do away with the TSBPE to 1. Make licensing requirements almost non existent for residential work 2. The money we as plumbers generate every year is a surplus EVERY year of around 4.5 million that they want to get their hands on instead of it going into the general fund. 3. The want the TDLR to do away with the testing the way it is done now to make it easier to pass and cheaper to give the test by moving it all to computers including moving our CE to online classes. 
There is more to this than what is on the surface and like always it goes back to follow the money. Right now the home builders would love to see the TSBPE go away so they can use unlicensed individuals and illegal immigrants to put the plumbing in.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> Not true, the democrats have tried to intervene and allow the state board more time to make the corrections the Sunset Commission wants. The republicans are getting bought and paid for by the home builders to do away with the TSBPE to 1. Make licensing requirements almost non existent for residential work 2. The money we as plumbers generate every year is a surplus EVERY year of around 4.5 million that they want to get their hands on instead of it going into the general fund. 3. The want the TDLR to do away with the testing the way it is done now to make it easier to pass and cheaper to give the test by moving it all to computers including moving our CE to online classes.
> There is more to this than what is on the surface and like always it goes back to follow the money. Right now the home builders would love to see the TSBPE go away so they can use unlicensed individuals and illegal immigrants to put the plumbing in.



sounds like a battle of who gets the money dems or rupubs, but the 1 item that I read and didnt seem fair to the test takers was that they could only be trained in austin texas regardless of where they lived... so if you want to take the test you would have to travel there, texas is a big place and should have multiple test or training sights around the state and the republicans wanted this but dems wouldnt broach the subject or wanted to wait another few years to make a change...


Lawmakers on an advisory commission and the Office of Gov. Greg Abbott supported the idea of moving the plumbing board to the Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation, a larger agency that oversees quite a few professions.
That recommendation came after a review by the Sunset Advisory Commission found that in many cases it took as long as eight months for a person to get their license to become a plumber at a time when Texas and the rest of country is experiencing a shortage of them.
Chief among the reasons it was taking so long to get a plumbing license: A person could only receive their training in Austin and nowhere else in a state of 254 counties across two times zones. 
An antiquated approach, for sure.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sounds like a battle of who gets the money dems or rupubs, but the 1 item that I read and didnt seem fair to the test takers was that they could only be trained in austin texas regardless of where they lived... so if you want to take the test you would have to travel there, texas is a big place and should have multiple test or training sights around the state and the republicans wanted this but dems wouldnt broach the subject or wanted to wait another few years to make a change...
> 
> 
> Lawmakers on an advisory commission and the Office of Gov. Greg Abbott supported the idea of moving the plumbing board to the Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation, a larger agency that oversees quite a few professions.
> ...


A fix was offered to allow PHCC and Local Unions to be certified to give the test but was shot down. Most of the locals already have a testing area setup to put our guys through the exact test they will see in Austin but for whatever reason it was shot down by the Republican committee in the Senate and House. This is about money, money and money period. The house builders association in the state of Texas is the one of the largest PAC's in the state and they are the ones behind this and the republicans are going along to free up that 4.5 million every year into their own personal projects instead of it going to the general fund.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

justme said:


> I was referring to those above you saying liberals caused this but it is a fact that the republicans in the state of Texas caused this (all about the money). I really liked what you had to say about the issue but then you went left field with the Hillary comment. Do you want Hillary sitting on your face or Trump for that matter, 70 years worth of ass either way?



personally I think Hillary would be a more toxic swill to deal with 
remember that Bill has poked that and god knows whats living in there....:vs_laugh:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

TheOfficeGirl said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...j25VdaP2V09qUc1bE1XsyUEIRT1TO2BTY2tyV8E:sad2:


Checked on their website this morning, while they are winding down all
Rules and Laws remain in full force and effect till Sept 01 2019 when it
all comes to a stop ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> A fix was offered to allow PHCC and Local Unions to be certified to give the test but was shot down. Most of the locals already have a testing area setup to put our guys through the exact test they will see in Austin but for whatever reason it was shot down by the Republican committee in the Senate and House. This is about money, money and money period. The house builders association in the state of Texas is the one of the largest PAC's in the state and they are the ones behind this and the republicans are going along to free up that 4.5 million every year into their own personal projects instead of it going to the general fund.


what general fund? 4.5 million is a drop in the bucket not even worth fighting over, so there must be more to the reasons behind it...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> personally I think Hillary would be a more toxic swill to deal with
> remember that Bill has poked that and god knows whats living in there....:vs_laugh:





As far as I know Bill hasn't been with any **** stars lolz






.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ridiculous how any state could even think of eliminating the licensing requirements for a trade such as plumbing. Imagine if this were being done with medical professionals such as dentists, physical therapists, etc.


This country is really going downhill. They are legalizing drugs for recreational use and wiping out licensing laws for plumbing.....{shaking my damn head}


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ridiculous how any state could even think of eliminating the licensing requirements for a trade such as plumbing. Imagine if this were being done with medical professionals such as dentists, physical therapists, etc.
> 
> 
> This country is really going downhill. They are legalizing drugs for recreational use and wiping out licensing laws for plumbing.....{shaking my damn head}



Tommy something else you forgot to mention, ----another thing that shows its all going downhill is the legalization of aborting full term babies too... it seems to me that this is taking a giant step or a huge leap way down into hell......

My guess is that someone must have found a way to harvest and grow and then sell the parts to the highest bidder.....its all about the money :devil:..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That is crazy. I hope they figure something out, what a shame....Horrible for the guys who spent so much time and effort into something, only to have it worth nothing. What a disgrace. I hope this is not a start of things to come across the USA


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> texas has really gone down the crapper in the last year with all its libatard politics...and to think they once wanted to pull away from the rest of the country for the same reason, just goes to show you liberalism is a true infectious disease....


Republicans now hold the Texas House with 83 seats to Democrats’ 67. Republican governor. The Senate is 19 to 12 red, as usual the red commies sticking it top the working man.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Home Builders Associations had some powerful lobbyists.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Home Builders Associations had some powerful lobbyists.











Hey Rick. Glad to hear from you again, it's been a while.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Home Builders Associations had some powerful lobbyists.


We agree that this is the sleazy home builders association pushing this so they can hire unlicensed individuals along with the illegal immigrants. Plus they want us lumped in with all the others agencies at TDLR for the 4.5 million cash grab every year. Good to see you popping in.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Checked on their website this morning, while they are winding down all
> Rules and Laws remain in full force and effect till Sept 01 2019 when it
> all comes to a stop ! :biggrin:


Well I still have my other Master licenses so I will still be a Master Plumber after 9/1/19 , just not a Texas Master Plumber.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what general fund? 4.5 million is a drop in the bucket not even worth fighting over, so there must be more to the reasons behind it...


 The 4.5 million is a small part of it , the rest is the home builders pushing this.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It has been awhile Tommy , good to see you brother!

IMO the TSBPE is totally responsible for its own demise. 

We will be incorporated into the dept. of regulation which may take at least a year for them to develop licensing and regulation requirements. It will all work out. 

A responsible master plumber should be the ones determining when apprentices demonstrate journeyman level skills. Not a spend yrs., pay for a test preparation course, pass a test and still not know squat. 

Master plumbers should be able to fill out a certification form and send application to proxy test centers located in major cities across the state. 

The test should focus on knowledge of plumbing codes. The shop work and doll house plumbing was fun but unnecessary. 

It was time to get rid of those useless clowns.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CT-18 said:


> Republicans now hold the Texas House with 83 seats to Democrats’ 67. Republican governor. The Senate is 19 to 12 red, as usual the red commies sticking it top the working man.



and you dont think the dems would have rolled over even faster, I bet the dems would have added you can be a plumber as an illegal in the country and many other items into law, not just let requirements expire....BS either way, just goes to show you how weak the trades are in politics...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> It has been awhile Tommy , good to see you brother!
> 
> IMO the TSBPE is totally responsible for its own demise.
> 
> ...


Problem is that the state can't move us over to TDLR until they meet again in two years, this has to be done by the Senate and House, no one else has the authority to do it. So we will have no state code or state licensing for two years. Abbott already stated no special session. Maybe the larger cities will start issuing licenses. It's going to be an interesting two years for sure.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

My license expire at the end of June. I’m not paying to renew it.
Worthless CE.fee
Worthless license fee.
$600


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

justme said:


> Problem is that the state can't move us over to TDLR until they meet again in two years, this has to be done by the Senate and House, no one else has the authority to do it. So we will have no state code or state licensing for two years. Abbott already stated no special session. Maybe the larger cities will start issuing licenses. It's going to be an interesting two years for sure.


We will make it and come out better on the other side.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> Problem is that the state can't move us over to TDLR until they meet again in two years, this has to be done by the Senate and House, no one else has the authority to do it. So we will have no state code or state licensing for two years. Abbott already stated no special session. Maybe the larger cities will start issuing licenses. It's going to be an interesting two years for sure.



you should come to my state, new york, your head will spin , first no state license, its up to EVERY municipality throughout the state to have their own license and that can break down to county, town ,city and village to issue one..talk about freaking crazy, just to work in all the areas in my county alone you need about 45 plus different licenses and fees, that average from $50 to $300 a year..I figured it out once and it was close to $5000.00 in license fees if I got all the licenses...so dont cry about $600 or so..:crying:and each municipality can put their own spin on the codes that the state follows..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...onnFGL316futpvXWFgboFaw6VDI1a9AOzYaTfoDyhsxun


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...onnFGL316futpvXWFgboFaw6VDI1a9AOzYaTfoDyhsxun


No worky.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> No worky.



I wish they would upgrade this site so you could just post a picture without having to take a course in computer science to do it...

way too difficult so here is a link to a picture I took


https://photos.app.goo.gl/hdMfCVnqKtzMdJUB6




.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I wish they would upgrade this site so you could just post a picture without having to take a course in computer science to do it...
> 
> way too difficult so here is a link to a picture I took
> 
> ...



Mark, You must save the picture in your computer first. Just click on the paperclip and browse though your pictures and upload. 



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Speaking of which. Up here in Alberta they got hundreds if not thousands of workers calling themselves pipe fitters from who knows where because they were cheaper. 

Well they brought them in from foreign countries and made them build an oil refinery from scratch. They had to rebuild 5 times and after that they finally brought the Canadians from the union to redo it once and for all.

If you think about it GCs and their tile guys and painters are plumbing daily without impunity.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe each city or country will have there own license in Texas. I feel bad for the Plumbers down there in Texas, I spent a lot of time down there plumbing. If it's the Home Builders pushing that, needs to be a riot


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope everyone who takes their licensing serious can take a minute to sign this petition and email the governor and let him know how serious we are about our license. Thanks 

www.texaslicensedplumbers.com


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

double post


----------



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

This isn't about either party being right or wrong. It's about one guy, rep Chris Paddie from Marshall, Texas. He was pushing SB621 which was a bill that would terminate the Texas State Board of Plumbing Examniners and lower the requirements for becoming licensed and move Texas Plumbers under the TLDR which handles other professional licenses is the state.

That bill was voted down 4 times. So people were voting to keep the TSBPE. The problem is that the state board operates under the sunset act, which is an act that says that state agencies have to be reviewed once every 12 years to determine if they are still worth keeping. A separate bill that was already written and approved by the appropriate committees and ready to be voted on was HB1550. That bill would extend the TSBPE until 2021. Paddie refused to allow that bill on the floor for a vote.

Common sense would tell you that something would happen between now and September to keep the plumbing industry regulated. The problem with common sense is that this is Texas. The state congress is only in session once every 2 years, and that session is over. The only way to save the plumbing industry in Texas is if an extremely right wing governor, Gregg Abbott calls a special session for HB1550 to be voted on. As of last check he is saying he isn't planning on calling a special session.

This all kind of happened in the shadows. Plumbers knew that this legislation was being debated but it's not like it was getting covered in the news. Now there is some coverage and word is spreading and this is not a popular move. There is going to be a lot of pressure on Abbott to call a special session and I'm confident he will do the right thing.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Too many emotions. Everything is sideways. I hope they get this figured. 15 years in the trade with a Master license and Backflow gonna mean squat in a couple months...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

5onthefloor said:


> Too many emotions. Everything is sideways. I hope they get this figured. 15 years in the trade with a Master license and Backflow gonna mean squat in a couple months...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Your backflow cert is from TCEQ, it will be good after sept. 1st .


----------



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

Will said:


> Maybe each city or country will have there own license in Texas. I feel bad for the Plumbers down there in Texas, I spent a lot of time down there plumbing. If it's the Home Builders pushing that, needs to be a riot



For the most part those licenses won't be based on any real qualifications. It's not like a town like Tomball or Hutto is going to have a testing center set up to give an exam to anyone who wants a license in that city. If anything a company like PHCC can give out certifications and those certifications can be recognized by cities if those cities see fit.


----------



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

justme said:


> Your backflow cert is from TCEQ, it will be good after sept. 1st .


Yeah, you don't have to be a plumber to get a backflow cert.

Medical gas is going to be a mess though. After September 1 nobody in the state of Texas is going to be licensed to install it. They are going to have to figure something out quick or hospitals are going to have to bring in plumbers from out of state. We will all be driving to Oklahoma to get a license there.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

PlumbdogTim said:


> Yeah, you don't have to be a plumber to get a backflow cert.
> 
> Medical gas is going to be a mess though. After September 1 nobody in the state of Texas is going to be licensed to install it. They are going to have to figure something out quick or hospitals are going to have to bring in plumbers from out of state. We will all be driving to Oklahoma to get a license there.


Yeah I thought about that , I already have multiple master license from surrounding states but most others do not. If you want to get a license in another state get the Arkansas license.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

This is what happened to us.


https://www.weatherforddemocrat.com...cle_dd459334-8b28-584d-947f-ca4989827189.html


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> https://youtu.be/iqYYjg99jQQ





He must have gotten that toolbox from mary poppins. And that orange faucet was a call back lolz.








.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you Governor !


“TEXAS PLUMBERS: We’ve got this,” Abbott tweeted June 4. “The Legislature has given the Governor many tools in my toolbox to extend the State Board of Plumbing Examiners for two years without needing to call a special session. We will let you know very soon. Don’t worry.”


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sounds like texas is going down the drain...teacher try turning in illegals and gets fired..sounds like the work of democraps.... the same that want your state filled with illegals to work..
http://longisland.news12.com/clip/1...g-tweets-to-trump-about-undocumented-students


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sounds like texas is going down the drain...teacher try turning in illegals and gets fired..sounds like the work of democraps.... the same that want your state filled with illegals to work..
> http://longisland.news12.com/clip/1...g-tweets-to-trump-about-undocumented-students



Says the guy from New York lol. That fat mouthed teacher should have kept her mouth shut in the public. Social Media is not the place to be running your mouth when you work for the government or any company for that matter.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> Says the guy from New York lol. That fat mouthed teacher should have kept her mouth shut in the public. Social Media is not the place to be running your mouth when you work for the government or any company for that matter.



I dont make the laws here unfortunately or things would be WAY different....the problem is social media is a double edged sword, she should have made an anonymous call to ICE and let them handle it..
but it just goes to show you how libatarded the school districts are..I use to look up to texas as the state to stand strong and tall, but lately youve been taking it on the chin big time, the problem with NY is NYC liberal a$$wads control the vote because the libatards are stacked like cord wood and the rest of the state is conservative but the votes dont add up enough to override the crappy city...
if we had the electoral college vote for governor our a$$wipe commy governor would have never been...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

here is the map of last election, as you can see statewide voted republican and democrap high population areas put a$$wipe into office..the blue areas are ghetto cities throughout the state..except for long island and NYC, well ok the city is now a ghetto with the jerkoff mayor thats in now..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I am sad to hear of the eminent demise of the Texas State Board of Plumbing Examiners. 
As a rule, my opinion is less government is better government. 
I make an exception in their case. Being from California where taking a written test is all that's acquired to prove competency, I have seen how unqualified firms jeopardize the public. No less a danger is their lack of business acumen. Their ignorance concerning the cost of running a business often impedes their legitimate competitors from making an honest profit.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> I am sad to hear of the eminent demise of the Texas State Board of Plumbing Examiners.
> As a rule, my opinion is less government is better government.
> I make an exception in their case. Being from California where taking a written test is all that's acquired to prove competency, I have seen how unqualified firms jeopardize the public. No less a danger is their lack of business acumen. Their ignorance concerning the cost of running a business often impedes their legitimate competitors from making an honest profit.


Our board has been saved for another 2 years for now which buys us time to get some things worked out for the long term. They didn't expect 10k plumbers would really show up down at the capital.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

justme said:


> Our board has been saved for another 2 years for now which buys us time to get some things worked out for the long term. They didn't expect 10k plumbers would really show up down at the capital.


If 10 thousand plumbers showed up to protest and it scared them, then you should be nice to them and warn them of the 30 thousand hacks that will show up to the celebration party if they get rid of the plumbing license or board.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

